# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  بالتفصيل مميزات التحديث الجديد  للايفون من شركة ابل iOS 5

## DARIFBS

*بعد إعلان شركة آبل عن التحديث  الجديد لنظام تشغيل
 iOS والذي سيحمل الإصدار رقم 5 وسيكون متاح للجميع في  الخريف أي شهر 9 القادم، سنستعرض معكم تباعاً الميزات التي سنكتشفها في هذا  النظام.  *  ** * ميزة بدون حاسب*  
هل تذكرون الاحتياج الشديد للحاسب عند شراء جهاز يحمل نظام
 iOS مثل الأي فون او الأي باد او الأي بود تاتش، وكانت اول صورة تقابلك عن  فتح الجهاز هي قم بإصال جهازك الجديد ببرنامج أيتونز…    
الأن مع نظام
 iOS 5 الجديد تشغيل جهازك  لأول مرة سواء بعد شراءه او حتى بعد عمل Restore للجهاز بسيط جداً، ففي  البداية
 تقابلك رسالة ترحيب، ثم إعدادات بسيطة وبدون الحاجة الى حاسب تقوم  بتشغيل
 وتفعيل جهازك ليعمل بكامل طاقته في لحظات.     حتى حسابك في متجر البرامج يمكنك عمله او التسجيل عن طريق جهازك.    
ثم عمل تزامن مع خدمة
 iCloud، طبعاً في  الوقت الحالي مازلت خدمة MobileMe هي الفعالة لكن عند تفعيل خدمة iCloud في  الخريف ستكون مجانية ومتاحة للجميع وسينتهي العمل ب MobileMe    
كل اعدادت جهازك ومحتوياته ستكون مسجلة على خوادم آبل وبذلك لن تفقد اي شيئ ابداً حتى ولو 
ضاع جهازك او اشتريت جهاز جديد.     
ايضاً خدمة أجد جهازي اصبح اعدادها سهل  جداً ومجرد ضغطة زر وتستطيع ايجاد
 جهازك لو ضاع في 
اي مكان. (طبعاً يجب ان  يحتوي على اتصال دائم بالانترنت)
 الان انت مستعد وجهازك يعمل فوراً.     
اليست ميزة رائعة، خاصة عند شراء جهاز  جديد فقط تخبر جهازك ان يسترد محتوياته السابقة وبدون 
ان تكون حفظتها  سابقاً على اي حاسب ستنزل من خوادم أبل
 iCloud وتجد جهازك يعمل كما كان ولن  تفقد اي شيئ فيه.    
المصدر: iphoneislam

----------


## DARIFBS

*بعد إعلان شركة آبل عن التحديث  الجديد لنظام تشغيل* * iOS والذي سيحمل الإصدار رقم 5 وسيكون متاح للجميع في  الخريف أي شهر 9 القادم، سنستعرض معكم تباعاً الميزات التي سنكتشفها في هذا  النظام* *.* ** * ميزة النطق بالعربية*   امكانية جعل الأي فون  ينطق بالعربية، طبعاً ذلك صعب جداً بالنسبة لنا لأن قراءة القوائم  والبرامج والدخول في نظام الهاتف بهذا الشكل سيكون صعب جداً، وفي نفس الوقت  لم نتخيل ان آبل سوف تدعم نطق اللغة العربية في نظام iOS ابداً ولم يكن  عندنا حتى أمل بذلك فاللغة العربية صعبة ويتجنبها الكثير من الشركات  الكبيرة، ولكن يبدو ان اهتمام المستخدم العربي بمنتجات أبل جعل له صوت  مسموع، وها هي أبل تقدم ميزة نظق اللغة العربية في كل الجهاز قوائمه  وبرامجه في اصدارها القادم iOS 5 وهذا خبر سعيد جداً  للعديد من المكفوفين وضعاف البصر. طبعاً هذه الميزة ليست للمستخدم العادي  لانها تحد من استخدام الجهاز بطلاقة لكن اغمض عينيك وحاول تشغيل جهازك  باللمس ستجد ان ذلك مستحيل لكن مع خدمة VoiceOver يستطيع فاقد نعمة البصر  التعامل مع الجهاز بكل طلاقة وحرية، والحمد لله على نعمة البصر. 
 ايضاً ميزة اخرى وهي لوحة المفاتيح العربية الجديدة بترتيب لتوافق ترتيب ازرار الماك. لوحة المفاتيح هذه ظهرت  *بالخطأ*  في احد الإصدارات السابقة ثم افتقدها المستخدمين، ولكن كما ذكرنا ظهورها  هو الخطأ وليس اختفائها فقد كان من خطط آبل ان تصدر في النظام 5 لذلك حذفت  على الفور لتعود الينا في الإصدار التجريبي الجديد.

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

ميزة رائعة جدا 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## DARIFBS

أبل تعيد مرة أخرى تعريف الخدمات  السحابية، فبكشفها عن خاصية iCloud بمؤتمر أبل للمطورين الذي انعقد بالأمس  رأينا الخدمة السحابية كما يجب أن تكون، فهي يجب أن تحدث بشكل أوتوماتيكي  ودون أي مجهود. إن هذه الخاصية تم دمجها بسلاسة في البرامج لتتمكن من  الولوج إلى المحتويات من أي من أجهزتك، وهذه الخاصية تأتي بشكل مجاني مع  نظام تشغيل iOS 5. هذه الخاصية ستسمح لك من تخزين المحتويات وإعادة إرسالها  إلى أجهزتك في اي وقت وفي اي مكان. كلمة سحابية قد تكون غريبة بالنسبة للبعض… هل تخزن معلوماتي في السماء وعلى السحاب؟    ، كلمة سحابية مقصود بها الانترنت معلوماتك تنتقل مشفرة عن طريق الانترنت  الى خوادم آبل العملاقة وتسمى هذه الخدمة وغيرها من الخدمات السحابية  لأنها اختصار الحوسبة السحابية بحيث تكون البرامج والمعلومات على الخوادم  وليس على جهازك. ولكي اضرب لك مثال بسيط يقرب لك الصورة انت في الماضي او  مازلت تستخدم برامج اوفيس لتكتب وتحرر الوثائق، وهذا يعني انه يجب ان تشتري  البرنامج وتقوم بتثبيته على جهازك وتخزن الملفات على جهازك. الأن ومع  الحوسبة السحابية برنامج جوجل لتحرير المستندات موجود على خوادم جوجل  وبالتالي انت لا تحتاج الى ان تثبت البرنامج على حاسبك فقط ارفع المستند  وحرره ثم قم بحفظه على السحابة وبالتالي اذا ذهبت الى حاسب اخر ستجد نفس  المستند وايضاً يمكنك تحريره وهكذا. نتمنى بهذا الشرح ان تفهم معنى كلمة  السحابة واعلم ان المستقبل كله سيعمل بهذا الشكل وربما لن تحتاج الى قرص  صلب وكل معلوماتك ستذهب معك اينما كنت عن طريق الانترنت. *صور لمركز بيانات وخوادم آبل الجديد والمسمى السحابة  *       *محتوياتك على جميع أجهزتك:* iCloud أكثر بكثير من وسيلة تخزين سحابية،  إنه الوسيلة التي تمكنك من الولوج لأي شيء من جميع أجهزتك ودون أي مجهود،  فبإمكانك الوصول لمحتوياتك من الآي فون، الآي باد، الآي بود تاتش، أجهزة  الماك، أو حتى أجهزة الكمبيوتر الأخرى، إنها ستمكنك من الولوج لحظياً إلى  مساراتك الصوتية، صورك، كتبك، برامجك، مستنداتك، وإبقاء محتويات التقويم  والبريد وجهات الإتصال محدثة دوماً دون الحاجة لعمل تزامن بين أجهزتك، ودون  الحاجة لإدارة المحتويات، في الحقيقة دون عمل أي شيء من قبلك فتقنية  iCloud ستتولى عنك كل شيء‫. فمثلاً يمكن عمل بث للصور Photo Stream وسيقوم  iCloud بإرسال نسخة منها إلى جميع أجهزتك، وعند قيامك بشراء برنامجاً أو  كتاباً أو أغنية على جهازاً من أجهزتك فإنه سيتم تحميله على جميع أجهزتك  بصورة تلقائية، وذلك هو الحال بالنسبة لملفاتك ومستنداتك فيمكنك قرائتها أو  التعديل عليها من أي جهاز أيضاً.     *خدمة مجانية تقدمها لك أبل لتجني أنت منها الكثير:* فعند تسجيلك في الخدمة ستحصل على 5GB من  التخزين المجاني، وهي تعد مساحة كبيرة حقاً بسبب طريقة حفظ الـ iCloud  للمحتويات، فعند شرائك لأغنية أو تطبيق أو كتاب أو حتى عند  عمل Photo Stream ” بث لحظي للصور” فإن جميع هذه الأشياء لن تحسب من مساحتك  التخزينية مما سيفسح المجال لبريدك، مستنداتك، صورك، ومعلومات حساباتك أو  بيانات التطبيقات الأخرى. ولأن جميع هذه الأشياء لاتستهلك مساحة تذكر ،  فإنك لن تشعر أبداً بالحاجة إلى أكثر من هذه المساحة وان احتجت فهناك خيرا  لتوسعة المساحة بثمن.  *تطبيقاتك التي تستخدمها يومياً جاهزة للعمل مع iCloud:*  عندما ستقوم بتحديث جهازك إلى نظام iOS 5  فإن تطبيقاتك المفضلة ستتوافق مع خصائص وإمكانيات iCloud لذلك ستجد أن جميع  محتوياتك وبياناتك متاحة ومحدثة دوماً ولن يختلف معك الجهاز الذي تستخدمه.*الآيتونز موجوداً بالفعل في iCloud:* التطبيقات واي شيئ اشتريته من الآيتونز  ستجده موجود على جميع أجهزتك. لاتقلق على مشترياتك السابقة التي قمت بها  قبل عمل التحديث، فأبل لم يفوتها ذلك أبداً فهي منذ إطلاقها برنامج  الآيتونز وهي تمكن مستخدميها من الإطلاع على قائمة مشترياتهم. فبإمكانك  التعرف على تطبيقاتك التي قمت بشرائها من حسابك في السابق وإعادة تنزيلها  على أي جهاز مرة أخرى وبشكل مجاني طالما أنك كنت قد إشتريتها من خلال نفس  الحساب في وقت سابق ولن يهم  إن كنت اشتريتها من خلال هذا الجهاز أو جهازاً  آخراً كنت تملكه في السابق.   *خاصية iTunes Match:* إذا كنت تريد الإستفادة من جميع خدمات  الآيتونز على السحابة بالنسبة للمسارات الصوتية التي تملكها ولم تشتريها من  الآيتونز، فإن هذه الخاصية ستعتبر هي الحل الأمثل لك، فبإمكانك تخزين أي  مسارات صوتية تملكها سواء إمتلكتها عن طريق شرائها من متاجر أخرى أو حتى  حصلت عليها من خلال إسطوانات الـ CD المختلفة، هذه الخدمة الإضافية ستكلفك  ‪$‬24‪.‬99 كاشتراك سنوي وبحد أقصى 25000 مساراً صوتياً.
طريقة عمل iTunes Match تكمن في أن الآيتونز يقوم بالتعرف على جميع  المسارات الصوتية الموجودة لديك، فإن أكتشف أنها موجودة بالفعل ضمن مكتبة  الآيتونز التي تملكها أبل والتي تحتوي على أكثر من 18 مليون أغنية تضاف  بشكل فوري في مكتبة الـ iCloud الخاصة بك لتستمع إليها من أي جهاز وفي أي  وقت تريد، كل ماسيتم رفعه هو تلك الأغاني أو المسارات الصوتية الغير موجودة  ضمن مكتبة الآيتونز الرسمية مما سيوفر عليك الكثير من الوقت الذي قد  يستغرق في رفع مكتبتك كاملة. ومن الرائع هنا أنه سيمكنك الإستماع لأي أغنية  أو مساراً صوتياً بجودة فائقة ‪”‬256‪-‬kbps‪”‬ حتى وإن كنت تملك جودة اقل  منها.      وهنا مقارنة سعر الـ iCloud بالخدمات السحابية الأخرى:       *خاصية بث الصور “Photo Stream”:* باستخدام خاصية iCloud فإنك عندما تقوم  بإلتقاط صورة من جهازك فإنها ستتواجد بصفة تلقائية على باقي أجهزتك، بدون  عمل مزامنة أو حتى إرسال للصورة الملتقطة. صورك في كل أجهزتك وفي نفس اللحظة، فعندما  تلتقط صورة من أحد أجهزة الـ iOS أو عندما تقوم باستيراد أحد الصور على  كمبيوترك من خلال الكاميرا الرقمية التي تملكها فإن هذه الصورة ستتواجد على  باقي أجهزتك في نفس اللحظة وبشكل فوري في مكتبة الصور الموجودة على أجهزة  iOS أو برنامج iPhoto الموجود على أجهزة الماك، أو في مكتبة الصور على جهاز  الـ PC أو حتى في قائمة Photo Stream Album على جهاز Apple TV. (هذه  الخاصية تتطلب إتصال WiFi أو إتصال عبر شبكة الـ Ethernet.  *1000 صورة معك في جميع الأوقات:* فتقنية iCloud تمكنك من تنظيم صورك  والتحكم بها بفاعلية أكبر، فهذه الصور لن تشغل مساحة على أجهزتك ذلك لأنها  عندما تتواجد الصورة على جهازك فإنها تظهر في ألبوم بث الصور Photo Stream  والذي يحتفظ بآخر ألف صورة لك. سيحتفظ الـ iCloud بصورك لمدة ثلاثون يوماً  ليفسح لك الوقت الكافي لتقوم فيه بتوصيل جهازك بشبكة الوايرلس واختيار صورك  المفضلة التي تود الإحتفاظ بها في ألبوم صورك أو على أي ألبوم تريده على  أي من أجهزتك الأخرى.    *مكتبة رئيسية لأصل الصور على جهاز الماك أو الـ PC:* يمكنك الإحتفاظ بمجموعة صورك الكاملة  ببساطة على حاسبك من خلال تشغيل خاصية بث الصور Photo Stream، بهذا لن تضيع  عليك لقطة من لقطاتك خاصة وأن جهاز الكمبيوتر في الغالب سيوفر لك سعة  تخزينية أكبر من التي توفرها أجهزة الـ iOS.       *إعرض صورك بشكل مبتكر على تلفازك:* من خلال خاصية بث الصور وجهاز Apple TV  يمكنك رؤية صور لحظاتك السعيدة على الشاشات الفائقة الدقة Full HD، ألبوم  بث الصور سيمكنك من الإبحار في لقطاتك المحفوظة في السحابة iCloud.    التطبيقات، الكتب، المستندات، وحتى  الإعدادات أصبحت جميعها قابلة للتزامن فخدمة iCloud ستجعلك مطمئناً من أن  جميع أجهزتك تحتوي على نفس التطبيقات والكتب والمستندات، كما ستمكنك من عمل  باك آب ‪”‬Backup‪”‬ لبياناتك وإعداداتك، فإذا مافقدت جهازك فإنك لن تخسر  بياناتك.        *التطبيقات:* غالباً ماتقوم بتحميل  أطناناً من  التطبيقات على أجهزة iOS، ويأتي عليك الوقت الذي تقوم بمسحها أو أنك قد  تفقدها بمجرد فقدانك لجهازك، لكن ليس هناك مشكلة في ذلك مع منتجات أبل،  فأبل منذ إطلاقها لمتاجر الآيتونز ومتاجر التطبيقات والكتب لم تغفل خاصية  الوصول إلى قائمة مشترياتك التي قمت بها منذ استخدامك لمنتجات أبل، فمثلاً  إن فقدت جهازك السابق وأردت أن تسترجع برامجك مرة أخرى فلك ذلك من خلال  قائمة مشترياتك ومن ثم تحميلها مرة أخرى على أجهزتك المختلفة دون شرائها  مرة أخرى فأبل تتذكر شرائك للبرنامج وهي لن تجعلك تشترية مرة أخرى حتى وإن  كنت قد أزلت البرنامج من الجهاز. وعندما تريد شراء برنامجاً جديداً فإنه  سيحمل في باقي أجهزتك على التوازي من خلال خاصية iCloud.       *الكتب:* إن كتبك الموجودة في تطبيق iBooks لن ترغب  للحظة ألا تجدها معك وقتما تحتاجها، لذلك أبل لم تغفل ذلك فقد مكنتك من  فتح برنامج iBooks على أجهزة iOS أو أجهزة الماك أو الـ PC وعايش تجربة  القراءة لكتابك الأخير الذي قمت بشرائه، وكما هو الحال مع التطبيقات  فبإمكانك تحميل الكتاب على جميع أجهزتك، فعندما ستقرأ كتاباً على أحد  الأجهزة فإن خدمة iCloud ستحتفظ بموقعك ومفضلاتك أو تحديد أسطر النص أو أية  ملاحظات تكتبها لتحفظ على هذا الكتاب على جميع أجهزتك.    *المستندات:* كل مستند يخصك وكل تعديل تقوم به سيكون موجوداً في جميع أجهزتك، فكل ملفات أعمالك التي ستقوم بها على الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] كملفات النصوص التي تقوم بإنشائها أو التعديل عليها عبر برنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]، وملفات Spreadsheets أو جداول البيانات التي تقوم بإنشائها على برنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]، والعروض التقديمية على برنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ستجدها جميعاً متاحة على السحابة في صيغتها الأخيرة، وعند القيام بأي  تعديل عليها من أي جهاز تملكه فإن التعديل سيشمل هذه الملفات على جميع  الأجهزة، ولن تحتاج حتى لأن تتذكر حفظ ملفاتك بعد تعديلها فخدمة أبل  السحابية iCloud ستقوم بذلك عنك، فبرامج أبل تم تصميمها لتعمل بشكل سلس مع  هذه التقنية الجديدة، ليس هذا وحسب، فأبل ستزود المطورين بالإمكانيات التي  تتيح لهم تمكين هذه الخدمة في تطبيقاتهم.  قريباً سيمكنك أن ترسم رسمة، أو تلعب لعبة، أو تنشئ مذكرة، أو تعدل قائمة وأن تجد ذلك على جميع أجهزتك. تخيل معنا إن كنت إذا مالعبت لعبة معينة  على جهاز معين وأن تكمل باقي مراحل اللعب من جهاز آخر دون بذل أي جهد في  عمل مزامنة للعبة، هذا هو ماسنشاهده قريباً عندما يقوم المطورين بدمج هذه  التقنية بتطبيقاتهم.  *النسخ الإحتياطي “Backup”:* iCloud سيقوم بعمل باك آب لأجهزتك بشكل في  غاية الذكاء، فهو سيقوم بذلك في أي وقت على مدار اليوم، وإنه لن يستغرق  وقتاً في عمل ذلك فهو لن يقوم بتحديث النسخ الإحتياطي من البداية في كل  مرة، لكنه سيحدث فقط البيانات التي حدث تغير بها، بهذا سيوفر عليك الكثير  من الوقت والجهد فهو يحدث بشكل تلقائي دون تدخل منك‫.    ‬*إستعادة بياناتك ليست مشكلة:* فمثلاً عندما تقوم بشراء جهازاً جديداً  وتريد إستيراد بياناتك المخزنة في التطبيقات التي كنت تملكها في الجهاز  السابق فإن الـ iCloud سيتيح لك عمل ذلك فقط عن طريق وصل الجهاز بسبكة  الوايرلس وإدخال حسابك وستجد أن جميع بياناتك التابعة لمساراتك الصوتية،  برامجك، كتبك، ستظهر على جهازك الجديد كما تركتها على جهازك القديم.  *جهات الإتصال، التقويم، والبريد:* iCloud ستخزن رسائل البريد الإلكتروني  ومحتويات التقويم وحتى قوائم الإتصالات وسترسلها تلقائياً إلى جميع أجهزتك،  بهذا ستكمل أعمالك من أي جهاز دون أن تفقد شيئاً‫.  ‬*البريد:* عندما تضبط خاصية iCloud المجانية فإنك  تحصل على إيميل إحترافي مجاني تحت نطاق me‪.‬com الخاص بأبل، وهي ذات  الخدمة التي كانت مستخدمة في MobileMe، خدمة iCloud ستدفع رسائل بريدك  الجديدة إلى جميع أجهزتك فور إستلامها، لذلك فبريدك دائماً محدثاً  وخدمة  iCloud ستحافظ على مجلداتك متزامنة.   *التقويم:* رزنامتك معك في كل مكان، فلن تفوت موعداً  أبداً فدائماً ستذكرك أجهزتك بموعدك سواءً كنت تحمل الآي فون أو تعمل على  كمبيوترك أو تقرأ كتاباً على الآي باد فأياً كان ماتستخدم من أجهزتك فإنه  سيذكرك بموعدك الذي كنت قد سجلته على الجهاز الآخر، عدل جدول أعمالك في أي  وقت ومن أي مكان، ومن الرائع هنا أنه يمكن لأي شخص من الفريق أن يعدل الوقت  الذين تود لعب كرة القدم فيه مع فريقك  المكون من الأصدقاء وسيعدل ذلك في  جميع أجهزة أعضاء الفريق. أعتقد أن مثل هذه الخاصية ستساعد كثيراً في عالم  الأعمال خاصة أنه يمكن أن يستفيد منها المدراء والعاملين في الشركات ليبقوآ  على تواصل مع فريق العمل ويعلموهم بخطة العمل لحظياً على أجهزتهم.    *جهات الإتصال:* جهات إتصالك التي تقوم بإضافتها على مدار  يومك ستحفظ في جميع أجهزتك حتى أجهزة الكمبيوتر فإنها ستحفظ في برنامج  Address Book على جهاز الماك أو Outlook على أجهزة الـ PC، لن تحتاج لوصل  جهازك بالكمبيوتر بعد الآن لحفظ جميع هذه الأسماء أو حتى صور جهات الإتصال.   اذاً متى كل هذا؟ بدأت بعض خدمات آبل السحابية فعلاً بالعمل منذ انتهاء  المؤتمر فاذا ذهبت الى متجر البرامج وضغط على Updates سوف تجد قسم جديد  باسم Purchased، اذا ضغطت عليه ستجد جميع البرامج التي اشتريتها سابقاً  ويمكن تنزيلها من آي جهاز يحمل نفس حسابك في الأيتيونز. وتباعاً سيتم شيئاً  فشيئاً تفعيل خدمات iCloud حتى يكون شكلها النهائي جاز مع نزول الإصدار  الجديد في الخريف او في نهاية شهر  سبتمبر. 
المصدر:ايفون اسلام

----------

